# First 2 Trips in 2017 (CBBT and Lake Anna, VA)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

*First trip: CBBT (Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel, VA - Jan 10, 2017)*
I felt that I had to fish for tog one more time. The weather had been extremely bad for fishing in VA water. It had been cold and very windy. I saw a window of opportunity for kayak-fishing at CBBT finally.
I knew the water in the mouth of Chesapeake Bay was too cold (40-41 F) - way lower than 45 F (my personal cold water temp limit for togging). But the day would be a very calm day. And the time of the slack tides was in the middle of the 6 hour fishing I planned.
The residential roads were covered with packed snow in VA Beach. Snow and cold weather wasn't common in VA Beach. I got skunked. I had zero bite. I captured scenes of snow on the street, launch ramp, bridge pilings and First Island for the fishing log:

Fishing Log:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

*Second Trip: Lake Anna, VA (Dike 3 cold side)*

I was done with saltwater fishing until March or until the saltwater temp reaches 45 F. After getting skunked on the first day of fishing in 2017, few days ago, I was itching to catch some fish. So I went to Lake Anna for stripers. I picked Dike 3 cold side because catching was guaranteed there in the past.
I caught several stripers @16-20”. I may try the mid-lake for bigger stripers if the water temp in the mid-lake is above 42 F.

Fishing Log:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Well Done on the Striper!


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice! I'm surprised not even the oyster toads were biting that day at the CBBT. 45 degrees will be here soon enough!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Guess I will take a trip to Mineral for some rocks! Thanks for the video Joe!


----------



## MC821 (Jan 2, 2017)

Nice stripers. Can I ask what kind of kayak that is? I see you working your feet. Is that moving the kayak? Thanks


----------



## MC821 (Jan 2, 2017)

Nice stripers. Can I ask what kind of kayak that is? I see you working your feet. Is that moving the kayak? Thanks


----------

